# Umbilical cord question?



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

My kitties are 15 days old now, all have lost there umbilical cord but one kittens is still attached.
Is it normally on for this long?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

MMMmmm mine have usually long gone by then,i suppose as long as its not sore/red/infected i wouldnt worry it`ll drop off when its ready


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Dunno about other breeds but Siamese lose them early


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, my 3 week old Norwegian Kittens lost theirs by 5 days*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

My Siamese kittens loose the cords about 4/5 days.
I would bathe the kittens cord with tepid salt water


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

If there is no infection I shouldnt worry it will drop off in its own good time


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Just thought id update you on the umbilical dilema. I took the kitty to the vet today, there now 17 days old and its still very much attached.
She trimmed it and put a stitch in it to make sure no infection gets in there, they want him back on friday if its not dropped of by then so they can remove it surgically. I would have thought it would drop off on its own by now, do you think it could cause any long term problems?


----------



## prada (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi

I can't think of a reason why it should cause any medical problems but if it should get caught on anything as the kitten moves around, and pulls, it could cause a hernia. I have bandaged a cat before now!!!!!!

Regards, Sue Purrshah-persians


----------

